# Favorite Treats?



## Greg0r13 (Jan 15, 2011)

What are some of your guys hedgehogs' favorite snacks? I've tried a couple different things that Jose wants nothing to do with, so what are all of your little dudes favorites?


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Turkey, chicken, and mealworms are Norman's favourite in no particular order. He seems to go bonkers the instant they're presented to him. I've tried giving him applies but they don't even register as "food" to his nose. No lick. No interest. Nothin'.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Mealies, of course...and those little gross beetles mealies grow into...sooooo gross....eeewwwwwwww

and dried apple, bananas, mango and apricot cut into little tiny pieces. (Never the real stuff...must.be.dried.like.popcorn farts). The apple is particularly entertaining - it's like watching Snarf chew gum. :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Charley loves chicken (boiled or as baby food). He enjoys banana, sweet potato, and peach baby food also. Mealworms are another favorite he goes nutty for, and he gets Royal Canin Kitten 36 as a treat since I'm phasing it out of his diet and don't want to waste the ziploc baggie I have leftover ^_^


----------



## Greg0r13 (Jan 15, 2011)

seems like everyone loves mealies eh? He has some in his food mix that he always eats, I'll try some live ones and see how crazy Jose goes


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I think the loving mealies thing is programmed into their little hedgie brains, along with huffing, pooping, and generally causing worry in the people that look after them for no real reason. :lol: Given that they're naturally insectivores, I'd be surprised to find one that doesn't like the ugly little things.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I have had success with mealworms, crickets, chicken, eggs, plain cooked hamburger meat, sweet potato, sweet potato & turkey baby food and the Wellness Healthy Indulgence pouches. They really like those!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Mealies are the favorite here above all other things :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily likes plain cooked chicken, mealies (though she hasn't gotten those in awhile), watermelon, green pea baby food, applesauce baby food, and the Wellness Healthy Indulgence pouches.


----------



## MichSignMan (Mar 31, 2014)

I have had no luck with my Prince Quilliam eating anything for a "treat", except mealworms... but, thanks to everyones input, I am gonna try a cooked egg right now. 
He won't even eat any "better" kind of hard cat food, just the same kind my cats eat.

Not to be gross.... but has anyone ever ate hedgehog besides me? BBQ is what I recommend, and from experience, remove the quills first


----------

